# toro model 38164



## Bert0077 (Dec 16, 2017)

can anyone tell me how to remove the chute control lever assembly from the handlebars Thanks


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you sure the model # is 38164? It does not seem to come up on any parts diagrams. What else would describe the machine?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

same here www.torodealer.com it comes up as not found 
OP toro dealer with the correct model number will allow you to get the parts and service manual as a download


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

2 stroke or 4 stroke?


----------

